# Adding a Puppy



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

What is the best age to add a new puppy? Sassy is 13 months old and I would really like for her to have a playmate. However I don't know when would be the best age to introduce a new pup. 

I have arthritis in both knees so sometimes walking her is a problem. We have a big back yard with room for them to run.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. It seems that a lot of people on the forum have two or more fur babies.

Thanks
Nadine


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I always say fine if you've basically got Sassy where you want her in her training. How's the car sickness doing?


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

She's doing great. I haven't taken her on an extended car trip (4 or more hours). But an hour and a half no problems. I'm still working with her on recall. She's about 70% right now without distractions. If I know there will be distractions, she goes on a leash lol.

Nadine


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

Sassy's Mom said:


> She's doing great. I haven't taken her on an extended car trip (4 or more hours). But an hour and a half no problems. I'm still working with her on recall. She's about 70% right now without distractions. If I know there will be distractions, she goes on a leash lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed with you Nadine eace:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I keep going back and forth between getting Sassy a sister or brother. Taking care of one is such a responsibility. 

Nadine


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am feeling like you right now. I keep pushing down these feelings of wanting a second one. My daughter is getting married this fall so that will keep me in check for a while. I couldn't do a new puppy and a wedding at the same time. Once the wedding is over I might be in trouble. I am constantly looking at breeder websites. I float between a newborn puppy and the possibility of an older puppy or adult around Ollie's age. There are pros and cons to all. I guess this multi Hav thing is a real disease lol.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I wish I had something coming up to distract me. LOL


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

The other hurdle is my DH, he just rolls his eyes when I suggest it. He loves Ollie to death, but thinks one dog is enough.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I have two pups. I got Mae when Tim was two and completely house trained. Don't forget the added expense with adding a second pup, there are obviously added food costs but also vet, grooming and flea and tick remedy expenses. It also takes more time for grooming too. I couldn't imagine Tim and Mae not having one another, they love each other. There are plenty of pluses too don't forget. Tim was a great role model and house breaking, leash walking and just basic manners came much easier to Mae because she had Tim showing her the ropes. Good luck! They say Havanese are like potato chips you can't have just one.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think I can resist potato chips easier than Havanese puppies. What does that say about me?


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Me too, every time I see a new puppy pic I just want to get one. LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout was one and half years old when we got Truffles. It has worked out perfectly having a boy and girl. Their personalities are completely different. Scout is quiet, independent and a lovebug. Truffles is the boss, always playful and must have your attention at all times. I think they love each other because they are never apart. :hug: There is more grooming daily which takes more time. I never planned on getting a girl, it just happened. They are the perfect pair! I think you would be happy with two! :biggrin1:


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

I am also thinking of getting a second, which has bought me back to this site after about a four year absence. Where has the time gone. My boy is five now and I find myself thinking of getting another. My main concern is my current Havanese Boz is not particularly sociable. He adores us and is constantly with me but while he will greet other dogs without fear or initial aggression. If it is a strange dog, he will not allow the stranger to become over familiar with him and will definitely give strong "back up" signals. Even dogs we know well (and they are few) he doesn't really have any real interest in interacting with them. As much as I would love a second dog I do worry whether Boz would allow another dog on his turf. 

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

A well- bred, and socialized Hav will eventually, gladly accept a new puppy into his home. It is important to introduce the new pup correctly however, but even if you mess that up, they will soon understand the new guy is staying and be fine. 

Havs in general prefer other Havs so thats a plus. It takes a few days to weeks sometimes for a dog to realize that the newcomer is staying. Then they will warm right up to the new pup. You can't judge their response to a visitor as to gauge how they will accept a permanent addition. Periodically, I board puppies that I've bred for their owners and also my pet sitter's dog and my dogs always respectfully tolerate the visitor, but when we added a new puppy to our home to live, they accepted her as one of us. Different dynamic.


----------



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi

Lucy's Mum here. Lucy is now 15 months and we are hoping to get another puppy n November. Our breeder says it is a better match to get a male puppy for Lucy and seems to think this is very important. Lucy is a very placid doggie with a great temperament and we love her so much. I was thinking of getting a female puppy, what do you guys think, have many of you got 2 females or do you think a male puppy will be better. Please let me know what you think. Thank you. Dolores


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Our Scout is a male. We decided to get another puppy when our first Havanese Sparky passed away and Scout was 1.5 years old. I had planned on getting another male. We ended up with a girl. Scout and Truffles are just perfect together.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Either one will work just fine. I have all girls. They get along great! But a boy and girl will be just fine, or two boys will be fine. With Havs it really doesn't matter. The only combo that hasn't worked for me was 2 girls and a boy. Mainly because the girls were too bossy for this boy and he got taken advantage of. They stole his toys, his bones, his food, my lap. You name it. He got kicked to the curb. But they weren't all Havs either. They were 2 TTs and 1 Hav. But oddly the TT girl and the Hav girl ganged up against the TT boy. 

It came down to individual temperaments, not breed or gender that made the difference.

If you want another girl get one.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Both my boy Hav's have been very quiet, lovable and laid back. Truffles is lovable and bossy. She has Scout under her little paw!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Dolores hey we also have a 15 month old female and I contacted our breeder too and she happened to have 2 one female & one male left (which is Darla's real sister or brother) Same parents etc before we adopted we took Darla for a visit to see how they were all personality wise and to see if Darla would even like a lil friend!!!! We got her SISTER yesterday she's 11 weeks tomorrow. 
Yes Darla wasn't sure what this lil creature is doing here!! So far so good Im back to potty training 101! Good luck but if you want another female go for it!! If you can focus on personalityI would rather than gender. I wanted the male she had but he was took laid back for Darla so her sister Heidi is here!!!! Good luck! It would be cool to see another hav same age as Darla with a new addition we can share stories LOL!

Nic & Darla & now Heidi!! (need to get pics of the girls up still gotta figure that out)


----------

